

Emp.ly just launched in beta, feedback welcome - jkaljundi

We are Emp.ly and just launched the beta of our new social recruiting service to share jobs, reward users &#38; find great hires. We were also one of YC10 summer interview startups, but did not get selected. Would appreciate your feedback, comments &#38; suggestions. If you’re currently hiring do give http://Emp.ly/ a go. Thanks in advance.<p>Emp.ly allows to post job ads to social networks easily, get stats on how they have been shared and/or retweeted and, best of all, add incentives for people to do the said sharing and retweeting. On our Facebook app you'll see all of the jobs published or shared by your friends. There are also widgets to list all your jobs on your blog or add sharing to existing job ads.<p>Functionality-wise we’re just warming up, there will be more exciting ways to incentivise sharing in the future than Amazon gift cards. We'll be working more also on candidate database and social ratings side.
======
jkaljundi
The clickable link is <http://emp.ly/>

